# Tyre Inflation



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Well with an impending trip to France in the Winnie looming I think it is time I got a tyre inflation device!

Some time back two products were recommended on MHF and these appear to be the updated models:

Power Probe

TruckAir

The TruckAir seemed at the time to be the better product and still does.

What do you have and is it any good?

Regards

Chris


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

my halfords multi-power unit with air is no longer much good for air. however, the cheap air pump i got from a garage some time before is great! however, whatever you get, if it is 12v, you need some way to get the power to it, either with a large long cable or a portable battery.

des


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Des,

Thanks for that, I don't know if you remember the discussions about these units about 2 years ago?

I think the overall opinion was it is better to go for the more powerful units when being used on an RV for the obvious problems of how much time they would be running.

Regards

Chris


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chris, I keep trying to find a small 230v or 110v one, as I have sockets on either side of the van, but nobody seems to do a small one.

Olley


----------



## snoopy (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Guys

Are these of any interest?

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/Store/Category/ProductList.aspx?CategoryId=40

The larger version, RAC900, will inflate to 150psi (a bit OTT!) and is actually quite compact. I have one, and particularly like the 7m flexi cable supplied with the machine which allows to me get around the van reasonably easily.

Stuart


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi stuart, thanks for that have just ordered the RAC750 230v, after reading the single review on there. Just what I was looking for. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## snoopy (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Olley

Glad to be of help!

Hope it works out OK

Stuart


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

G2EWS said:


> Well with an impending trip to France in the Winnie looming I think it is time I got a tyre inflation device!
> 
> Some time back two products were recommended on MHF and these appear to be the updated models:
> 
> ...


I have the Truckair for my RV and it does a good job. However, I did have to upgrade the 12v socket at the front passenger side to 20A, as most of the 12v sockets are only 10A. This is not sufficient for the Truckair, which draws about 15A. Check your fuse ratings before you purchase.


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

If anyone is interested I have just ordered the RAC750 from here:

http://www.skidrive.co.uk/accessories/product_detail.php?partno=RAC750

Cheapest I could find and free postage

Regards

Mark


----------

